# Browning BAR Accuracy



## Centerfire

I am looking at getting a new semi-auto

Browning BAR 243 (no Boss gizmo)

Can someone out there with one tell me what kind of accuracy I can expect at 100 yds with factory ammo and no custom work.


----------



## DuaneinND

On the average the BAR rifles that I shoot will average about 1 1/2" at 100 and I have shot a couple that would flirt with .75-1" and the worst was a 2". Of course the only fair way is to buy a box of every different brand of ammo in the weight you want to shoot because a rifle that shoots 2" with one brand could shoot under 1" with a different brand or bullet weight.


----------



## cmb3366

I own a BAR Mk I .30-06, to be honest its a 2" rifle. I think a bit of that might be the fact that it's got a relativly bad trigger, and it's rounded forearm doesent lend itself well to shooting off bags. None the less, its a great in the woods gun. I wouldent buy one without a boss as a primary rifle, or one for use in the open.


----------



## Wyomingpredator

my uncle has a 338 mag and with reloads he is lucky to keep it around 1" at 100


----------



## Bgunit68

I'd have to agree with CMB. I have a Bar Safari 300 Win Mag w/BOSS. It's a little heavy but so am I. It's a great primary gun.


----------



## Centerfire

Thanks for the info on the BAR accuracy

Next question - some of you mentioned reloads (I reload for all my bolt actions - but have had some issues with reloads in semi-auto's in the past)

Will they run through the BAR easily


----------



## fishless

I reload for my 270 win BAR without any problems. It also is a 1-1 1/2 gun at 100 plenty good for hunting. :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

The BAR is why the BOSS system was invented. So many guns were returned for bad accuracy that they started cutting off a quarter inch of barrel . They noticed that accuracy improved (due to different barrel harmonics).

That being said, I had a .270 Boss BAR and I never could get it under 3/4" so I sold it. They are good guns, but need trigger work and a lot of barrel lapping.


----------



## dlip

I can keep mine at 1 1/2". But come on, it's a hunting gun(which means you won't be using it for competition.) If you can keep it in 5", then it will kill anything you shoot at.


----------



## maximini14

I have a used Bar in 338 Win Mag (non BOSS) ,that looks like new, that I recently purchased for Elk hunting. I've tried 4 different factrory loads and accuracy is terrible-a best of 5 to 8", 3 shot groups from a Caldwell Sled with 225 gr Win power points, Federeal vital shock 200 gr 10 to 14 " groups we're the worst , with other factory loads falling in between. Shots are stringing vertically. This is hardly angle of elk particularly at 300 yards-guaranteed miss. have tried different scope and different shooter with similar results.

Barrel was thoroughly swabbed to remove any copper fouling prior to shooting and rifling appeared to be very good.

Anyone have any ideas on how to get this gun to shoot, I would consider 2" groups as an acceptable goal with this rifle.

Wyoming predator, you mention your uncle reloads for his BAR in 338 mag. What is his recipe for an accurate load and what kind of groups does he get?

I was hoping to avoid reloading for this gun as I don't have a lot of free time these days.

Maximini14


----------



## driggy

Redo the barrel crown. There might be a slight defect you can't see. The crown has the most effect on bullet flight. Previous owner might have drove around with the barrel down in his vehicle.


----------



## iwantabuggy

I had a gun doing that and the plate on top of the receiver wasn't tight. Make sure all the screws are tight.


----------



## Centerfire

OK - So I went ahead and bought a Short Trac (243 Win) and put a Nikon 3X9 on it and went to the range

Accuracy - DISAPPOINTING (+3" range for 5 shot groups)
Tried several different factory and hand loads - No difference. In an average group of 5 shots usually 2 or 3 may be somewhat close together but always a couple of fliers (no - they were not pulled shots as I have no problem keeping MOA groups with my bolt actions). It is hard to set the scope because the groups are consistantly inconsistant (scope is good and mounts are tight).

Yea it will work for hunting Deer - but I had hopes for better accuracy especially for a 243 win. and no I'm not going to dump a bunch of cash into it to improve the accuracy - I'll save up and trade later for a DPMS in 243 or 260.


----------



## Csquared

Thanks for the info, Centerfire. I've been trying to rationalize parting with the cash for a new one in .308, but my Remington shoots that good or better, so I'll spend it on somethin' else.


----------



## driggy

Simms (SVL) makes a barrel dersonator. It is a slip on rubber donut looking thing that does the same thing as a boss. Would be cheaper than buying something else. My BAR with a Boss is a Sub inch gun.


----------



## bear_dog

maximini14 said:


> I have a used Bar in 338 Win Mag (non BOSS) ,that looks like new, that I recently purchased for Elk hunting. I've tried 4 different factrory loads and accuracy is terrible-a best of 5 to 8", 3 shot groups from a Caldwell Sled with 225 gr Win power points, Federeal vital shock 200 gr 10 to 14 " groups we're the worst , with other factory loads falling in between. Shots are stringing vertically. This is hardly angle of elk particularly at 300 yards-guaranteed miss. have tried different scope and different shooter with similar results.
> 
> Barrel was thoroughly swabbed to remove any copper fouling prior to shooting and rifling appeared to be very good.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to get this gun to shoot, I would consider 2" groups as an acceptable goal with this rifle.
> 
> Wyoming predator, you mention your uncle reloads for his BAR in 338 mag. What is his recipe for an accurate load and what kind of groups does he get?
> 
> I was hoping to avoid reloading for this gun as I don't have a lot of free time these days.
> 3 to 6 in. is the best I can get with this disapointing gun It will make a nice dog stake.for my bear hounds I do not know any that shoot.any better I spent most of my adult life guiding hunters and seen many semi autos and browing I belive is the worst.Buy a good bolt action get rid of the problem.
> Maximini14


----------



## bear_dog

maximini14 said:


> I have a used Bar in 338 Win Mag (non BOSS) ,that looks like new, that I recently purchased for Elk hunting. I've tried 4 different factrory loads and accuracy is terrible-a best of 5 to 8", 3 shot groups from a Caldwell Sled with 225 gr Win power points, Federeal vital shock 200 gr 10 to 14 " groups we're the worst , with other factory loads falling in between. Shots are stringing vertically. This is hardly angle of elk particularly at 300 yards-guaranteed miss. have tried different scope and different shooter with similar results.
> 
> Barrel was thoroughly swabbed to remove any copper fouling prior to shooting and rifling appeared to be very good.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to get this gun to shoot, I would consider 2" groups as an acceptable goal with this rifle.
> 
> Wyoming predator, you mention your uncle reloads for his BAR in 338 mag. What is his recipe for an accurate load and what kind of groups does he get?
> 
> I was hoping to avoid reloading for this gun as I don't have a lot of free time these days.
> 
> Maximini14


----------

